# Jacuzzi



## ELLEN09US (Sep 15, 2016)

Is there any design guidelines for Spa/Jacuzzi jet location and seating height? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 15, 2016)

You might check out the Swimming Pool and Spa Code.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## north star (Sep 17, 2016)

*$ = $ =*


Here is a link to the `15 Swimming Pool & Spa Code

http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/toc/2015/I-Codes/2015%20ISPSC%20HTML/


*= $ = $*


----------

